# mpls bee law



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok last summer mpls passed the law that you can have bees ,, AFTER you jump alot of hoops ,, and pay 25 dollars per hive ,,, you have to get the OK from all around you , if one says no ,, no hive .. now I know of a house that feeds birds and squirrels,, in that yard at all most any time there is no less then 10 squirrels . I have counted over 25 in the yard at at one time .. they cost one home owner over $2500.00 one time and 800.00 another , but he does not have to jump any hoops , no permit ,no questions ask.. and this is in a area with million dollar homes . does the city just vote in dumb people to dream up these laws


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

people are scared of what they dont know. All they do know, they got from the news. Every bee is a KILLER BEE thats out to get them or fido. NYC had a ban on bee's for a long time, but just overturned it, then beekeepers started coming out of the wood work.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

not much logic there.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I could actually understand a law that says if one neighbor says "no", then no hives. If I had someone in the family with severe reaction to bee stings (and I do) I'd say "no" to a hive next door. Simply because the bee population in my yard/garden would increase 100fold and my allergic family member would be outside, shirt sleeved, or swim suit and could EASILY be stung. 

Or if I regularly hosted pool parties or outdoor parties for friends/colleagues, I'd say "no" for the same reason. Can you imagine having a BBQ and one of your guests suddenly goes into anaphylactic shock from a bee sting?

On a farm is one thing...or in a subdivision where homes are 1/4mile apart..but in a town where the bees are going to find those lovely flower gardens just across the fence so attractive? heh. I can certainly understand the reluctance to allow hives.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

>>I could actually understand a law that says if one neighbor says "no", then no hives.<<
I go with this 100%,, but around there most of the neighbors have had squirrels in there house more then once , some 2 3 times a year


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahh. I see. squirrel DAMAGE costing the home owner...I read that and thought "well, if the guy wants to pay $2500 a year feeding squirrels...."
:rotfl:


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I ascribe to the theory that its better to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.

Get your bees. Don't tell the city anything.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have someone in the family with severe reaction to bee stings that could go into shock you not a very responceable person if you do not have *EPI PENS* on hand at all times. We our selves have no severe reactions but we carry a couple of *EPI PENS* at all times just in case we do have a reaction, it does happen with bee keepers from time to time.
Just because no body can keep bees in hives in the area does not ensure there are none. 

Here local people were shocked to find a swarm hanging from one of the orential shrubs planted at an apartment complex in 2009. Then it happened again in 2010 except this time the swarm was on the ground at the same complex. Just down the road less than a mile away I got a call from Home Depot to come collect a swarm that was in a row of flowering crab apples right in front of the store.

It only takes one sting to effect those who have those alergerys. So it would not matter one Iota if there is hives in the area or if the bees set up house keeping in a hollow tree.

We have one of those hollow trees on the edge of town too. Homeowner had lived there 15 years and never seen them. Then one morning we saw a cloud of them buzzing about the entrance so we stopped. The home owner came out to see what we were up to and then heard and saw the bees. Right away all he could thing of was killing them. He had no reason other than they were bees. He decided not to when we told him we have been watching that colony for several years wondering if they would swarm or die out some winter. I can with out a doubt say they have lived in that tree for 8 years now. I would love a swarm from them to raise queens from. Got to have some type of resistance to mites and such to have lived so long.

Dumb law made by even dumber politions. Bet a donut they never had any bee keepers give input to the law. And what is the 25 dollars for? what do you get for that $25.00. Are they going to provide the ear tags (ya they are that dumb.) to identify them as your bees and not from some wild colony?

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

no I do not live in mpls ,, I live in the boons ,, I do have hives ,, so the law is not stopping my having bees .. here we can and I do have them .. 
Yes I do have EPI PENS ,, I have 2 for young kids and 2 for us big kids , and carry 1 with me at all times for Bonnie and her allergy ,, I to feel that if you have bees and no EPI PENS you are playing with live and death . 90% when they hear bees , what pops in to there mind is yellow jackes , hornets , wasp ... and no matter what you say or do , you will never change there minds ... In January I talked to some lady and showed her a pic of my 4 little grand kids holding a frame full of bees standing next to a open hive .. she said she was going to call child protection , I told her go ahead , do you want my address to send them to ?? she walked away all in a huff
Oh the $25 ,, thats for the city to make money ,, and thats per hive . they say they come and LOOK at the hive ..I don't know what they do when they look ,,maybe its to make sure your not pulling the wool over there eyes , and just paying to make them think you have a hive , 
I just looked and I'm wrong about the $25
The rules say beekeepers have to register their hives for $100 up front and $50 a year after that ( per hive ). They also have to fence in their yards and get consent from most of the neighbors within 100 feet.
The city says, so far, just five people have registered their hives. Anyone caught without a permit faces a $200 fine for the first offense. Officials say they plan to step up publicity for the new law to help get the word out.
from what I have heard a lot of hoops to jump


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, a little off the main topic ,, but 
How did the grand daughter do in swimming ????? 
come on now Al ,, let us in on how well she did ...


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

surprised you did not through this out there alley,

alleyyooper
06/11/05, 12:19 PM
The honey bees normal average distance of travel is two miles. They sometimes will (which has documented) travel up to six miles.
 Al

So Ann besides the epi pens,some one who has children allergic to bees should also limit bee bait in the yard. 

the city i grew up in no one kept bees,but there where tons of them. stepped on my fair share running through the lawn,clover don't ya know.

but back to travel distance, lets say you have the bone head neighbor that says no. but there is 2 hives on all the other surrounding blocks cause their neighbors do not mind. 
or your on the out skirts of the city and the guy just over the city line has hives and the law has no bearing on him? 
plus the wild bees...

the neighbor clause is stupid. again if your worried about bees get epi pens and get rid of all pollen and nectar sources in your yard.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well said Down home.

I have been so worked up over the stupid people we some how elect, I had for gotten that fact about range. 

Tom I haven't gotten to see the grand children yet to talk to so am not sure in the final standings.
I probably won't get to see them either as I have came down with some thing. A rash on my chest on my right side and half way across the back. Have a fever and about every bone in my body aches like I have been beat up.
Deana did tell Kare that she placed 4th in one event but I don't know which one. Of course we are proud of her since those swimers were the best in the state. They had to have a qualifying time at 4 meets above a set time just to get there.
Kare is going to lunch with them today and going to her moms. I should know more tomorrow.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

feel better-kinda sounds like a trip to the doctors might be in order (cuz of the rash)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Did the doctor visit on Thursday. I have what the grand kid called adult chicken pox in there miss you grand pa, shingles.
Doctor said that now I have had it I need to get a vacsine after I've been over it for about 3 months. She doesn't do them and they cost $200.00 a pop. Since I am a disabled VetI am going to see about getting them thru the VA at my April appointment.
Still don't know who sweetie did except they got a second in the relay, a fourth and a sixth in some event. Kare can't remember what she was told.

:happy0035: Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

oh shingles bite


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

we know some one with shingles ,, they have out them over 9 months out of a year ,, no fun .. hope the shot does the trick .. 
sounds like the swimmers held there own :bow: :happy:.. as they were up against the best in state :bow::bow:.. tell her congrats from us .. :bow: :happy: 
as for going to the vets ,, you earned it ,, use it ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom, the daughter called last night and said they made it home safe. I asked to talk to sweetie, She told me she got a sixth Saturday in the relay they were ranked fourth in. A fifth in the back stoke she was ranked 10th in, a sixth in the breast stroke she was ranked 5th in. And 20th in the IM that she was ranked 25 in. She said she was really tired after Saturdays events.
Sunday she got a 15th in IM she was ranked 20th in a 3d in the back stoke she was ranked 4th in and a 22nd in the 200 free she was ranked 25th in. She cut several seconds off her quaifying times so had a good feeling for that too. Daughter told me that she was swiming againest 72 of the states best 8 & 9 year old girls. Daughter also told me Leigh isn't going to do the month long 3 nights a week stroke clinic. She wants to start running so she will be ready for the mothers day run in MLPS., but wants to run alone and not with mom. In her get well grand pa note she had drew a honey b in one cornner and a bear with honey spelled from head to toe.
No I'm not very proud of her NOT.

A happy winner of several heats.





































 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

sweet gd


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, you have a great kid there ,, shes a go getter .. cute to .. you sure did nick name her right ... she did great . placing that high ( or would you call it low ?? ) in a state meet ,, I never did any thing like that, so I do look up to her for doing it .. I know you said ,, but the senor moment is here ,, is she 8 years old ?? and I know Mom and Dad have done a lot of running and putting off there own things to let her do this . the running part we have done .. Our kids had friends that there mom and dad never took them any place , so when they could they came with us ,,


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, you going to do the mpls thing to ????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I would say that at this time she is the in the top 20 swimers in her age group in the state.

No not going to do the MPLS thing Or any others. I did the Copper Habor thing with her a few years ago. My Knees just will not handle it any longer.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Thought you would do the cheering thing,that doesn't take knees .:shocked: bring a chair


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll let you know when it is going to be then you can drive down and cheer her on for me by proxie.

Your a lot closer. 

Kare said Deana talked like she wants to come back again in August and do the Crim in Flint, closer to me.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it going to be at the mall of america ???? 
whats the crim and flint ????


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No not at the Mall of America, just can't remember the area of MPLS where it is held.

Flints crim. No longer won by an American since some time in the 1990's. But still thousands of Americans run it just to say they did. I know that you don't want to try doing any bussiness in Flint on the day of the race unless it is on the far side of town.

http://www.crim.org/race/crim.asp

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,,,you will have to let me know about the race ..


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare ,,, when do you pick up your girls ??? were are you getting them from ,, is it the guy in Onamia ,, I have got some from him a few years ago ,, they did treat us OK ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

hey Tom, it was supposed to be the end of april but i was notified that it will be around May7th now. i ordered them thru the bee club and i dont remember where they are coming from but not onamia. who is the guy from onamia--that would be great to be able to go get them myself. thanks a bunch


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

the guy from onamia only has 2 pounders ,, can not remember price.. you got a better deal .. the bee clubs as a norm get a real good price as they order a high number at once .. may be some one from the club will be willing to give a hand putting them in if you would feel better .. We put our first packages in and it went great .. we did it and never thought any thing about having problem's , but I all ways jump in to things and never worry about doing them .. I look at it like hey if I do it great ,next time I will try a diffident way that may be better,, but I have a idea of how it goes to start with .. and if it dose not work out ,, I know what not to do the next time ... I'll try any thing ,, I know but I'm dumb that way ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Tom--i googled the place in onamia and i dont think it was too much more than the clubs. we ordered them from the guy in stillwater--it seems like they all come from the same place in CA. i appreciate the offer of help to get the bees in--it sounds like you are alot like me, i just kinda jump in only i tend to worry--that is why i ask so many questions though--it helps settle the nerves . i am assuming the bees are gonna be pretty docile so i shouldnt need to dress up to much? oops look who i am asking hahaha. seriously though i think i am gonna try with just my net/hat and some gloves. i ordered two pkgs so if the first one gets ugly i will go get suited up. i am looking forward to this.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I think there is 2 places in Stillwater that has bees ,, but I'm thinking you mean Nature's Nectar,, as that is the place I'm getting mine,, Oh crap you got me thinking if yours will be delayed TWO weeks , and its from Stillwater , maybe mine will be to ,,, b
hag on will be right back .... yes they are ,,, April 23rd ,, mine are first load ,,, that sure bites .. 
last year two of my grandsons put them in .. they had so much fun ,, they put them in and never thought about putting any thing on .. of course with a dummy standing next to them with no shirt on,, they think that there wearing a lot more then him , so to them they are pretty much covered .. buy your self a spray bottle ,, mix 1 to 1 sugar water ,, spray them good in the cage , an go .. and I told the kids to spray them some as they went down in the hive 
would you like my cell number ?? that way if you run into something and have a ???? or 2 you can call . I may be able to talk you through it ,, I will try any way .. If you do I will pm it to you ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

you are funny Tom. yes that would be nice if you would send me your cell, just in case. is spraying them better than using the bee brush on them? how old are your grandsons? they will remember their grandpa for ever for teaching them things . oh i guess i had better start buying sugar too. how many hives do you have? i have read and been told to spray from a few people so that is what i was planning on doing--even if all i can think of is these poor bees shivering their little stingers off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Link to package install post.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=118072

Picture in post 23 I have the mister in my left hand.
Picture in post 24 it is setting on top of the hive.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, If I remember right you always say , that you and Kare use the mister most of the time ,, right .. do you feel that they recover and get back to work faster ,after you close up , using mist then if you use smoke .. I do try to use as little smoke as I can , unless they are frisky ,, when I go through the boxes .. as a norm I find they are not paying me much attention .. at times I have to puff the smoker off and on just to keep it going ,, thats when I get in a rush to open them up , and don't get the thing lit good ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I feel by misting them they are kept busy doing a natural thing, cleaning them selves each other and the equpment.
We only use mist when installing a package, when they seem to want to be in your face but not mad. 
We only use smoke when they are highly agitated, some times when pulling honey supers to drive them down deeper so not as much brushing is required.
*Sumac smoke has showen to be a sort of control for vorra mites.*Other wise we don't use any thing.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I opened my hive ( oh,,, Mare at the moment I only have one hive ) and looked to see how big the cluster was ,, :sing::sing::nanner::walk::icecream: it was BIG ,, I was happy but , surprised ,, kind of worried that it may be to big .. Is that possible ????? I did have full frames from the fall dead out so I put that on .. so I know they will not starve .. they went across 5-6 frames in a circle and were solid bees i didnt pull any but to look at the size was like SURPRISE.. may be they will make it now .. I had wanted to put them frames in the new packages but will see what happens now , I still have some frames for the packages but not as much as I thought .. 

Sumac smoke has showen to be a sort of control for vorra mites.Other wise we don't use any thing.
a guy a few miles from here has a lot of it ,, I'll have to stop and ask if I can cut some tops


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom just keep syrup or a candy board on them a bit longer. Watch the Koren box woods to see when they bloom. One of the first necter sources at our house. Any way they should be good to go. weather has to break soon.

Sumac fuel is the berries.

You can also make tea for yourself with them.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought about just putting syrup on , but I put the box on so its 3 beep now I just want to make sure they make it . last year they were there and alive and 3 days later when I opened it up ,,,, dead ..... I just didn't think they would make it on what was in there top box
the daughter was telling me that a few weeks ago , it's good for wine ,, the tea has to be strained ,, because of the fuzz on the berrys ,,, am I right about the tea ????


----------

